# Shark Surf Fishing



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

So this week I set out to pickens to do a little surf fishing, I had time off and wanted to get out. My two friends and I happen upon a group of fishermen/women out for a day of shark fishing. After drooling over their gear and talking to them a bit, we pushed on to another spot to try for the day. No luck for us, but people were catching reds and and black drum to the left and right of us.
So on our way out we stopped in again on the shark fishers. They had been having some luck and informed us of a website they are affiliated with SOS "Sharks on the Sand". pretty cool pics and stories on their site however, no where to register as a new user on their webpage so im not sure how to contact them again. All along great people very helpful. 
So I got to thinking, do i have anything to give this a try myself. I looked inside the pirate's rod and gun shop (the garage) and found a penn 68 which can run 50lbs mono to 400 yards and about 75 lbs braid to 600 yards (rough estimate since braid was not invented yet when this thing was!). I have a slew of different rods (none with rollers). 
So what is everyones opinion about this gear set up...Penn Long beach #68 with 75 lbs braid holding roughly 500 yards of line or 40 lbs of mono strung to 500 yards. on a medium/heavy rod 6-8 feet long.

Just looking to try this out before i commit to purchase of more gear. at 30 rods and 50 or so reels i really have to justify to my better half the purchase of more gear!

Thanks for your help.

TRP
irate:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Were those guys taking the bait out with a kayak or anything or just fishing close?

Any reel that will hold enough line and has a good drag and a rod with a backbone should work if you can get the bait out there.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

They were running it out by kayak past the sand bar. just wondering if 40-75 bs mono or briad would be tough enough. Also, menhanden milk would bring every shark around for 20 miles back in carolina but does not seem to hold true here. any thoughts on attractants or just use freash bait?

TRP


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I did a little looking on the "sharks on sand" forum, and came up with this if you want to become a member. 

http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1422

Let me know if you need a kayak to haul baits out with. I'd love to give this a shot myself, but none of my friends think that sitting by the ocean in the middle of the night trying to catch something with teeth that's bigger than they are is a good idea. I need better friends.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I do plenty of shark fishing from the beach. We have landed many sharks from 2 feet to over 8 feet. The 8+ foot was a hammerhead that pulled so hard I was convinced I had hooked a submarine. After 3.5 hours of fighting it, Gary (devinsdad on PFF) and I got it tailroped and up on the beach. It was landed off a Penn 6/0 with 550 yards of 50# mono. We yak our baits out. 

beer


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Zombie, 
Thanks for your assistance, greatly appreciated it.

I am respooling several reels now. not sure if im going to go tonight or tomorow, but thinking about sunday. There is a place on base that i am also thinking of instead of heading all the way down to pickens. Thoughts, pm me?

TRP


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I personally load up my shark reel with mono...I've landed more big sharks on mono...they always snap the braid no matter how heavy it is.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not gotten all my big boy reels yet since moving down here but I have a penn 4/0 that I can load with mono or heavy braid. If you guys want to set something up and if zombie can bring his yak then I am up for it. I would imagine the more people late at night fishing for big toothy critters the better. lol I have a 6500 baitrunner I could beef up a bit also if anyone needed to borrow a larger reel. Just let me know.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i may be able to set something on paper. if zombie cant make it, i can pack my yak. its a sit inside but i am great at paddling in the ocean. going to outcast in the am to pick up some heavy line.
have new years plans with the misses. but after that?

trp


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im good whenever. If its late then my wife is ok with it because she and my son are not interested much in the beach after the sun goes down.  Just let me know. Someone ran into one of my brick driveway columns so I have some bricks we can tie on the bait with light mono for weight. When the shark hits it will cut the brick off.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Sunday is looking like my best day for getting out the house. plus that gives me tomorow for catching bait. ill pm ya with my number. Zombie, what say you?

TRP


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope you realize that this is not the best time of the year for sharks but I am willing to try if you are. With fish you just never know.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought the same, but the people i met this weekend swear by it. They even had a few on camera from just 3 hours fishing using halves of bonita just past the sand bar. so i figured why not give it a shot.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm tied up all this weekend, unfortunately. Looking at the marine forecast for Sunday, I suggest wearing your PFD when you're yakking out bait. 3-5' predicted. I don't remember what the wind direction is though, so you might be kosher if it's out of the North. I'll PM you my details and hopefully we can set something up soon.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

So the write up for shark fishing......01/01/12
Went out sunday night with some friends and did everything i learned. Went to pickens, but all the good spots were taken, so then went to another spot i was told was a good one. Waited around a bit for a diver finishing up his last dive adn then used a kayak to set the lines. all this took about 20 min. We did get started late so all work was completed by 1900. At 2000 we had our first and only run of the night. something took my penn boatrod (which i used to run planers on when i had my own boat and they would only bend 15d. off 90 with 3 inch planers at 8 knots) well, whatever ran the bait made that penn tip go from 90d to the tip kissing the water with the tension only set to the bare minimum. (perhaps i should set the drag to tight to guarentee hookup?). After that the wind kicked up to 20 sustained, and we did not have the weight to kep the bait straight out, so we gave in about 2400. but to see that rod bend like never before, i could only imagine the possiblities! I will def. give this another shot soon! this time we need you zombie to paddle out the bait since the yak i had was only a loaner. really need to investigate buying a sot kayak. 

TRP


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm selling my shark rod if you want it. https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2771832860


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

What ya got? the link did not work.

TRP


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its a penn senator 114h 6/0 reel with a 5.5 mariner stand-up rod. I'm also throwing in some 250 lb test cable leader along with it. $100 is what I'm asking


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks amigo, but christmas kinda hit me in the pockets pretty good. Cant realy afford to buy anything rigt now. trying to save for a nice beach cart. 
good looking setup, good luck with the sell.

TRP


----------

